
Show HN: MacBook Alarm – Secure your laptop with an alarm - andreyazimov
https://www.macbookalarm.com/
======
andreyazimov
Hi HN, I'm working from coffee shops with my laptop and I'm going to the
toilet time to time. I was worried that someone can steal my laptop while I'm
away. So I built a macOS app. It will detect If someone will disconnect the
charger or close the display and the app will sound an alarm and send a push
notification to Telegram.

------
cbrwizard
I'm looking forward to visiting South Africa and South America, but that's
kinda scary at the same time. A question though: what happens if a thief turns
off the macbook sound?

~~~
andreyazimov
It's a good question. Right now if there is at least any sound (not muted) it
will increase sound to maximum automatically but if someone will mute the
sound it will be muted. I'm working on it right now to prevent mute the sound.

------
ladino
revival of the good old
[https://www.google.com/search?q=i+alert+u+mac](https://www.google.com/search?q=i+alert+u+mac)
;)

It had some funny features like shooting a picture of the intruder and so on
:)

~~~
andreyazimov
Yes this is classic :) Sudden Motion Sensor or SMS not supported anymore due
to switching to SSD.

------
mswehli
Sounds amazing dude. Does it connect to the gyroscope/accelerometer aswell?

~~~
andreyazimov
I think gyroscope/accelerometer is deprecated in MacBook started from ~2012.
It's called Sudden Motion Sensor or SMS. There is a command called "sudo pmset
-g" and if SMS, if is exist, will show "sms: 1" or "sms: 0". Reference:
[https://www.lifewire.com/manage-mac-sudden-motion-sensor-
sms...](https://www.lifewire.com/manage-mac-sudden-motion-sensor-sms-2260756)
My MacBook Retina 2014 do not have any SMS record.

------
Pin_Leo
btw. why do you need admin rights on first launch - the app should work
without as well

